
Freeze Frame File System – From Cornell - SEJeff
https://fffs.codeplex.com/
======
SEJeff
Research paper:
[http://www.cs.cornell.edu/projects/quicksilver/public_pdfs/f...](http://www.cs.cornell.edu/projects/quicksilver/public_pdfs/fffs.pdf)

